# Help with Avatar and moving Avatar



## 94055

This is the place to ask for help with Avatar and moving Avatar. If you are having problems or would just like to ask a question then fire away. If you would like a moving or still Avatar made for you then please make an announcement on here and someone will get back to you.

I know a number of members besides myself that help with the above, namely 
Stew: artona
Dave Zebedee
Gerald: geraldandannie
If you would like to be added to this list then let me know

Steve

How to add pics/moving avatar to your profile
Go to near top of page and click PROFILE tab
Click browse tab and look for pic/avatar on your pc
Then click submit

To add a pic/avatar to your pc
right click mouse 
go down to save picture as
save the pic in a location you can find it in


----------



## 102337

steve
come on then design away :lol: :lol: 
not too naughty though ann will slap me :lol: 
alan
ps i'm coming to france in july with ya HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94055

Hi Alan,
Nice one mate........It will be good.

Now the Avatar works by you giving us the pics to make one, or if an easy one to do, then some ideas. We do not make commercial ones as it takes a long time. 
So give us some pics or?

Give our love to Ann.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> I know a number of members besides myself that help with the above, namely
> ...
> Gerald: geraldandannie


That reminds me - since tinkering with ours to help a member the other day, I haven't redone our animation  I need to fire up the PC tomorrow and get a new one done :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Just to kick things off, here's one I made earlier.

Free gift to the first person who fancies grabbing him.








and another before I say "_Boing - time for bed Florence_" 








Cheers


----------



## carol

Dave love the second one l reminds me of the giraffe

Carol


----------



## 94055

Ok
Some freebies from me that I have found




























Steve


----------



## anita302

Could you make this into a moving/flashing avator please


----------



## anita302

Sorry pressed submit to soon, there was two other veiws to go with that :? Hope I've got this right?

Anita


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Anita

"Not easily" is the short answer. They need to be as near as possible all the same shape - either all more or less square, or landscape or portrait. It will look a bit daft with a mixture.

Have you got a more uniform set of piccies?


----------



## anita302

HI

I will have a look and see if I have any other pictures, they have come out a bit big :roll: 

Anita


----------



## 94055

Hi Anita
As Dave said the Pics need to be same size or the look odd see










Steve

You get a better Avatar if they are all the same size. But just 2 pics does not make a good Avatar. IMO :wink:










Or you can add effects (please note this was done quickly just to demonstrate)


----------



## 94055

Ok Anita
This is a better one but can be done some other way, let me know

Steve


----------



## anita302

Steve

I love it :lol: Thanks very much. Your a star.

Anita


----------



## 94055

anita302 said:


> Steve
> 
> I love it :lol: Thanks very much. Your a star.
> 
> Anita


 :lol: :lol:

The kids will love this one. Look out for the back window :wink:

Steve


----------



## anita302

What a great idea with the kids in the back window. We love it :lol: 

Many Thanks

Anita


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> The kids will love this one. Look out for the back window :wink:
> 
> Steve


Nice one Steve \/

I would not have thought of putting the rug rats in the back window.

Neat!

Dave

P.S. List of jobs today (guess who wrote it?) so not much time.


----------



## 94055

Zebedee said:


> P.S. List of jobs today (guess who wrote it?) so not much time.


Dave
Mine is at work and forgot to leave one :lol: :lol:

Have a look on first page of thread and if you think some instructions or whatever need adding then get back to me. Have a nice day at WIFE work :roll: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## anita302

Avatar now on profile. Looks great. :lol: 

Many Thanks again

Anita


----------



## 94055

Nice one Anita
Looks good
Thought it safer to put kids in the back window, could not put in front as too young to drive :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## 94055

Here are a few more freebies




























Steve


----------



## baldybazza

Can someone help me please.

I am trying to upload an avatar and thought I had followed all the instructions including resizing but after submitting it never appears. I didn't want anything tricky at the moment but I can't even do a simple one.

Jan


----------



## 94055

Hi Jan
No problem.
Where is the Avatar located?
Is it an animated Avatar?
If you Pm me as much information as possible we will sort it.

Have you followed the instructions

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

baldybazza said:


> Can someone help me please.
> 
> I am trying to upload an avatar and thought I had followed all the instructions including resizing but after submitting it never appears. I didn't want anything tricky at the moment but I can't even do a simple one.
> 
> Jan


It's probably too big Jan.

Make sure it's no more than 80 x 80 pixels and 100k.

Otherwise I'm afraid you will have to sit at the back of the class and play with raffia.

(_ Remember raffia - can't get it now even for tying the tomato plants_)

Cheers


----------



## baldybazza

Thanks I have made it smaller and it worked.

How do you go about having a moving one.

Jan


----------



## 94055

Jan
If you put the pics you want on here by adding via attachments someone will make a moving one for you. Try to use the same size pics as they look better.

Steve


----------



## TR5

Hi

Can you advise how you load several pictures, and have then paging (changing) every couple of seconds or so?

Michael


----------



## Zebedee

TR5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you advise how you load several pictures, and have then paging (changing) every couple of seconds or so?
> 
> Michael


Read the post immediately above yours - and be ready with a suitable bribe. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## TR5

Hi

Can someone make moving pics with the attachments for me - thanks.

I can only add 3 pic's, is this the maximum I can have?

Michael


----------



## Zebedee

TR5 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone make moving pics with the attachments for me - thanks.
> 
> I can only add 3 pic's, is this the maximum I can have?
> 
> Michael


Morning Michael,

You can have as many as you like, but not today unless someone else can do them for you. I have loads to do I'm afraid, and I know Steve is not available either.

However, we aim to please.


----------



## TR5

Hi Zebedee

That look's great - many thanks for that. There'll be a bottle waiting in my van for when we meet up, sometime!

I have added two more pics, if it is possible to add these to my avatar, I would be most grateful - no hurry.

when done, d I click on the pic and "save as..." then upload it as an avatar?

Once again, thanks!

Michael


----------



## Zebedee

TR5 said:


> Hi Zebedee
> 
> That look's great - many thanks for that. There'll be a bottle waiting in my van for when we meet up, sometime!
> 
> I have added two more pics, if it is possible to add these to my avatar, I would be most grateful - no hurry.
> 
> when done, d I click on the pic and "save as..." then upload it as an avatar?
> 
> Once again, thanks!
> 
> Michael


You're lucky Michael. I have made the hotpot for tonight, fed the puppy and it's too cold to clean the truck for a while.

To upload as an avatar follow  >>these>> instructions. (_You will have to scroll I'm afraid. Steve is working to correct it, but it's a bit inconvenient just now. Sound advice though!_)








Cheers


----------



## TR5

Thanks, Dave - your a star!

All the best,
Michael


----------



## JollyJack

*Help with Avatar and Moving Avatar*

Hi SandJ,

Is some special software used for this?

JollyJack


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Help with Avatar and Moving Avatar*



JollyJack said:


> Hi SandJ,
> Is some special software used for this?
> JollyJack


Hi Jack

You'll have to ask SandJ - he is not me. 8O 8O

The one I use is fairly special, Macromedia (now Adobe) Fireworks, but there are some quite easy (and I think free) ones available. Most of them are rather limiting, which is no surprise if they are free or very inexpensive.

I don't know any to recommend, as I've never used them, but I'm sure someone will advise if you start a new thread and ask the specific question.

*For anyone reading this who would like SandJ or me to do one for them, it helps a great deal if you re-size your images to 80 x 80 pixels before sending them. It also makes it more likely that it will be done quickly, as we don't always have time to play.*

Cheers


----------



## JollyJack

*Re: Help with Avatar and Moving Avatar*



Zebedee said:


> JollyJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SandJ,
> Is some special software used for this?
> JollyJack
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jack
> 
> You'll have to ask SandJ - he is not me. 8O 8O
> 
> The one I use is fairly special, Macromedia (now Adobe) Fireworks, but there are some quite easy (and I think free) ones available. Most of them are rather limiting, which is no surprise if they are free or very inexpensive.
> 
> I don't know any to recommend, as I've never used them, but I'm sure someone will advise if you start a new thread and ask the specific question.
> 
> *For anyone reading this who would like SandJ or me to do one for them, it helps a great deal if you re-size your images to 80 x 80 pixels before sending them. It also makes it more likely that it will be done quickly, as we don't always have time to play.*
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Zebedee - I'll work out how to use the system yet!


----------



## 94055

*Re: Help with Avatar and Moving Avatar*



JollyJack said:


> Hi SandJ,
> 
> Is some special software used for this?
> 
> JollyJack


Hi
I use Animation Shop 3

Steve


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

I have had a go at getting this Avater thing to work but no luck. I have followed the instructions. We have thousands of pics taken on an 5 MP camera which are all in the laptop. Do i have to use a picture which has been taken on a mobile phone to get it to the right size. I do not have any fancy photo editing gismos. I am not up with all the mods you can do to the pics as most of the jargon goes over my old head. Could someone PM me with easy to follow idiot proof steps.

Sorry to be asking such simple questions to some of you. We do not know any camera or IT buffs down here in Spain to show us.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## Zebedee

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have had a go at getting this Avater thing to work but no luck. I have followed the instructions. We have thousands of pics taken on an 5 MP camera which are all in the laptop. Do i have to use a picture which has been taken on a mobile phone to get it to the right size. I do not have any fancy photo editing gismos. I am not up with all the mods you can do to the pics as most of the jargon goes over my old head. Could someone PM me with easy to follow idiot proof steps.
> 
> Sorry to be asking such simple questions to some of you. We do not know any camera or IT buffs down here in Spain to show us.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


Hi Steve and Ann

I'm tempted to say "_Bu**er off_" but that would be a display of infantile jealousy of the worst kind.   We're in England and it's wet and miserable. :evil:

But seriously - just send some piccies as attachments to a post. I doubt if they will be too big since your 5Mp camera will probably take 2 or 3Mp photos most of the time. Try it and see.

I may not be able to do it for you (fixing leaks in the truck) but someone will. I think Steve is around. Give an idea of what you would like - plus rash promises of generous bribes. You never know your luck!!

Cheeers


----------



## 94055

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have had a go at getting this Avater thing to work but no luck. I have followed the instructions. We have thousands of pics taken on an 5 MP camera which are all in the laptop. Do i have to use a picture which has been taken on a mobile phone to get it to the right size. I do not have any fancy photo editing gismos. I am not up with all the mods you can do to the pics as most of the jargon goes over my old head. Could someone PM me with easy to follow idiot proof steps.
> 
> Sorry to be asking such simple questions to some of you. We do not know any camera or IT buffs down here in Spain to show us.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


Steve
Click post reply 
Click add attachment
Browse for your pics on your lappie
Click add attachment (The one above Preview)
Repeat Browse Add Attachment for as many pics as you can and thenclick Submit

One of us will then Make an Avatar for you.

Steve


----------



## teensvan

Hi Zebedee/SandJ.

Thank you for your quick replies. Iwould have got back to you sooner but i had to take Ann out for Sunday Lunch as it was her 60th Birthday. The things we have to do for them.

I have found a few pics for you to have a go at. One of them does show us at Canterbury last winter in the white stuff.

Thank you once again for all your help.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## 94055

Hi Steve
All done for you see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/album393/Teensvan.thumb.gif

Just copy into Profile, any problems get back to us.

Steve


----------



## 99843

hi 
I have got a moving avatar but it is too large how can I reduce it .I have tried it on the auto resizer but then it does not move
can you help.
cheers tanky


----------



## 94055

Hi Tanky
Post the pics on here and we will get them back to you. Now and again we have some problems but we will sort it in the end

Steve


----------



## 99843

cheers mate hers the pic,stand well back


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Tanky

I've picked this one up.










Should be working now

Cheers

P.S. The quality of the original was not very good - only 21kb, so the avatar is a bit indistinct. Nothing we can do about that I'm afraid.


----------



## 94055

tanky said:


> cheers mate hers the pic,stand well back


Hi Tanky
The quality is poor are you able to direct us to the location you got it from?
We may be able to get a better copy (you may have lost quality trying to resize)

Steve

To get location
Right click 
properties
http://???????????????????????


----------



## 99843

Hi sandj-zebedee
many thanks for your time and effort . I will get another pic off our regimental website and post it asp infact I will do it now
many thanks again
tanky


----------



## Zebedee

This one should be better. Weeny little pictures always lose some definition though because of pixellation when miniaturised.








Cheers

P.S. Hmmmm. Not a lot of difference. I think that's the best we shall do - size DOES matter you see!!!!


----------



## 99843

Thanks again your efforts are very much appreciated
cheers Tanky


----------



## 94055

I have added a Looney Toons Avatar if someone would like it.










Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Steve

How are things? We've been away for a few days - down to Van Bitz to help boost Eddie's holiday fund. Must say he did a grand job - very pleased with camera and alarm, and everyone there is so pleasant and helpful.

I've got a beauty for an avatar if I can squash it and still leave the writing legible. Otherwise it will go in the Jokes section.

Regards

Dave


----------



## 94055

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> How are things? We've been away for a few days - down to Van Bitz to help boost Eddie's holiday fund. Must say he did a grand job - very pleased with camera and alarm, and everyone there is so pleasant and helpful.
> 
> I've got a beauty for an avatar if I can squash it and still leave the writing legible. Otherwise it will go in the Jokes section.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,
I saw you feedback for Eddie and the team, Excellent company service and such a genuine guy.
I have been changing mine a lot trying to get one I like, have a look at the new ones I have added in album. Look forward to your new one if eligible.

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> Look forward to your new one if eligible.
> Steve


Too small for the text to be legible Steve, so I put it in the Jokes section under "Leg-over"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TR5

I wish to update my avatars, and as a subscriber I believe they can be 160 x 160. The resizer I have only goes up to 150 x 150 - any suggestions of an alternative.

Also what is the maximum size in KB now - I know it was 100kb?

Thanks.


----------



## 94055

Hi
The answer is 100kb

try

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

any probs get back to us

Steve


----------



## spykal

Hi TR5

I had my animation software open when I read your post so ... here is your avatar enlarged up to 160 x 160.

You will be able to improve on the quality if you start over as it was resized from your original.










right click on it and save it if you wish to use it :wink:


----------



## TR5

Thanks Steve & Spykal

I will re-size from the original's, maybe change some, and then post them back on here for someone to do the animation.

Michael


----------



## TR5

Hi Steve or Spykal

Here are some pic's to create my avatar in a large format - thanks in advance....
Next 3 pic's in following post, as only three pic's accepted per post...
Michael.


----------



## TR5

Next three pic's - as per previous post...


----------



## spykal

Here you go ... :










Right click on the avatar picture ...choose Save picture as ...


----------



## TR5

Thank you.

(Thank button pressed)


----------



## Briarose

Zebedee said:


> Just to kick things off, here's one I made earlier.
> 
> Free gift to the first person who fancies grabbing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another before I say "_Boing - time for bed Florence_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dave can you make me a welshie one ?


----------



## Briarose

Thanks Dave :wink: your help is appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee

Briarose said:


> Thanks Dave :wink: your help is appreciated.


No problem.

Anything for a pair of such lovely Welshies!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## wakk44

Zebedee said:


> No problem.
> Anything for a pair of such lovely Welshies!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Dave


Hi Dave,

What about a Welshie and Kerry one?

I would like to have several pics on my avatar,I have them re-sized ok but can't figure out how to insert more than 1 photo :?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Zebedee

You have a PM Steve .

Dave


----------



## wakk44

Thanks a lot Dave,

it works a treat,we have got some clever folks on here


----------



## Zebedee

No trouble Steve.

It's dead easy if you have the right software.   

I'm lucky as I forgot to give mine back when I finally retired. :roll: 8) 

Dave


----------

